# Newbie, need advice!!



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all

First time today i have started to feel serious about going to a fertility clinic.  I never have anyone to talk to too with the same problems 
so glad i made a step to join FF.  

Age 27 Been TTC for 2.5 years now.  First started ttc in May 2009 to my surprise in Jan 2010 i got a BFP but MC at 5 weeks. Been TTC ever since and no luck.  I went to see my doctor in Feb 2011 he said he would refer me, i have still no letter back so phoned this morning and to be honest i dont think he had refered me. They are putting me down on the list for the Royal which has a years waiting list.  so upset today.  

I might think about orgin for the first consulation as i can use my work health scheme to cover that cost.  But i dont think i could afford anything after that.  

I dont want to lose my place on the nhs list either.  Just dont know what to do.  

My husband has been to his doctor and had a semen test it came back with some abnormilitys and molity sperm, but his doctor
said he had thousands which where fine.  He said he couldnt see a problem it may just take us longer.  

Any advice and help on what to do next would be great 

xox


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Maggie and welcome to FF.  

Firstly im so sorry for your m/c im sure you are devastated  .  I think the Royal Fertility Clinic have a 9 week turn around time for appointments, so you should have had one by now, if your doctor referred you in February.  There is a years waiting list for IVF/ICSI but you will only be added to this list after seeing your consultant and after having a number of tests done.  You will have to sign consent forms for IVF/ICSI.

If you need IVF/ICSI you will be offered one go on the NHS but you can chose to go private also if you want, this wont affect your NHS go you'll still be on the list.  The only thing is you can only have three private goes, if you have anymore than that you will lose your NHS go.  I think thats the way it works...lol

Did your Doctor definitely send your referral letter?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Maggie

Welcome to the site hun.

Babdy has said it all..

I year seems like a long time but it flys by. Once you get your inital appt they discuss things ask what tests have been done etc and do a scan, then hubby will get an semen analysis done which takes ages.. I know the waiting list has changed from when we started in 2009 we got seen quite quick but then some of the tests where done with my local gynae dept and it was them who referred us to the rfc.

This may be no help..


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice I will just have to wait again for my first appointment
It is clear my own doctor forgot abt me the first time round.I should have rang them
Early but I Thought it mite have took ages to come anyway.

Just going keep ttc. Does any one have any tips we stopped ovulAtion tests because my husbands
Doctor told us not too it would put too much stress on. I knew from before
I ovulate about day 19 so I have rough idea but not certain. Should I go back to checking this
And monitoring it all. I worried we not doing enough!


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Maggie, welcome on board, 

Like you I used the ovulation kit for about a year. While it clearly works for some, it didnt for us, and to be honest I think it put more pressure on us as I was like a mad thing only wanting action on the high and peak days, and turning DH away the days beforehand. Didnt go down well. 

what youll find on this site is that us ladies will try ANYTHING to get the two lines on the stick (ive been carrying around a plastic letter P in my bra, MissE's been getting spells cast and everything  ) , so you are not alone in thinking about what you can do (and make your other half do) to help. there are no magic answers im afraid. But anything you want to ask, go ahead. We've all asked what we think are stupid questions, but youre safe here. we are all going through the same rough ride. 

good luck

Katie


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi Maggie27

You mentioned in your post your DH had motility issues, is that right?
Also wait to see what a fertility consultant will say about your DH results, I have found sometimes GPs aren't the best experts. 
Maybe you could try preseed. Its supposed to be good to give the sperm a better swimming environment iykwim 
Also don't forget you could get referred to see one of the fertility consultants privately, it means you can save time in getting on waiting lists NHS and private etc.. just in case that may be an option for you. However can turn out to be an expensive business!
Jo-Ley


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey thanks for the advice! Yes dh had some things
Come back in his results the first test showed motility and 
Adnormal sperm they sent him for a second test and it came
Back better than the first! Looked up abt the preseed so going 
To buy it Tom! Any ideas where to buy it?  
Off this week on holidays so going to look into seeing a consultant
Private see wot the cost would be! 
Maggie


----------

